# UK to Italy Removal Companies



## CoryMac (Oct 11, 2021)

Hi All

Does anyone have any recent experience/ recommendations for companies to help transport my belongings from London to Bergamo?

I'm not sure on exact volumes yet, but it will all be boxed and no furniture.

Thanks in advance


----------



## CoryMac (Oct 11, 2021)

Hi All 

Just popping a reply on this.

I am needing to move around 20 boxes of belongings from London to Bergamo. 

Does anyone have any recommendations for companies that aren't gonna rip me off or at least provide a good service ?

Thanks


----------



## RobertW (Aug 26, 2021)

CoryMac said:


> Hi All
> 
> Does anyone have any recent experience/ recommendations for companies to help transport my belongings from London to Bergamo?
> 
> ...


I know this sounds crazy but check with Italian restaurants. There are often carriers running empty after making deliveries. We were lucky enough to find a guy that way.


----------

